# How old does a foal have to be before traveling?



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

I`m thinking it will be alright, mine was three months, but people take their mares to stallions in the foal heat, so I`m sure its done all the time. 
My mare was in a 14`stock trailer, I kept everything open and they traveled good. My friend uses a 16`ft one, but she closes off half. Keep mare and foal together.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I trailered my mare and her 2 week old to the vet (25 minutes one way) when she had the runs, and both mom and baby were fine. I had already introduced her to the trailer though (I start early!) so she was familiar with it. I also didn't tie mama so that the baby didn't get tangled or something, and I bedded the floor down well in case Honor (baby) took a tumble. She ended up laying down for most of the ride xD


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you are out on the highway, drive the speed limit otherwise you create a hazard which endangers everyone around you. The trailer is smooth. Just triple your normal breaking distance and accelerate slowly. Remove the divider so nothing seperates baby from mother. Cornering is done slowly too.


----------



## JustaSkippenJess (Jan 25, 2012)

I have taken several mares with foals by their side shortly after birth to be re-bred. Some as young as a week old. Never had an issue, just loaded the mare in the trailer and the baby right after and didn't use the dividers. Just take it easy, slow turns, slow stops and take offs etc. You will be fine! As a matter of fact it is a good idea to get a foal that young in a trailer and get used to it, makes it much much easier to trailer in the future!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone. It is looking more likely we will have to move very soon. I just hope it is AFTER the foaling. She's only got 4 weeks until her due date! Is it too late to move her now?


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

You can move her now or later. If we haul a baby under 3 or 4 weeks old, we use a stock trailer and bed it deep in the front. We have found most babies lay down if you bed the trailer deep. I have never had a mare step on one.


----------

